# Does m/c start as "old blood"? And I hate to ask but...



## madisonk

Last sonogram showed reason for concern: measured 6 weeks - thought I was 8wks and no heartbeat. I was told I needed to come back Thurs to know or sure.

Yesterday I had three dots of brown blood "old blood" then it stopped. Today I had about 5 drops of old blood... Then stopped. I am having slight mentrual like cramps...is this similar to your experimence?

Also... I hate to ask but if I do pass it... And "looks" anything like a baby I can't flush it :( but burying it sounds crazy...what did you do? :(


----------



## Finallytrying

I bleed for 3 weeks but that was all monitored and baby was fine but two days before I got a confirmed misscarriage I had blood and clots and cramps. My husband and I talked about what If I saw the baby and he said to just not look, burying the baby would always remind me of how much we suffered and hurt through this time, we just want to rememeber that we can get pregnant and we will eventually have a happy healthy baby.


----------



## mischaa

old blood is good blood as my doctor says time to worry is when its bright red/ pink


----------



## sowanted

I started bleeding 9+1. It was the lightest trace of brown with shiny, clear mucus. On 9+2 it was clearly blood that I was passing, not mucus. It was rust coloured and more brown than red on that first day. On 9+3, more red than brown with intense, localised uterine pain (something was obviously wrong). That evening: bright red blood. Very mild bleeding on 9+4 and 9+5 but still, it was bright, bright red.

On 9+6 (today), my first scan revealed no sac. As I'd had no other scans, it's impossible to say when it (and what) happened. I've passed no clots or tissue but an internal exam today did bring out some tissue. Though not confirmed, all I can think of is the sac was a part of that. I'll know Thursday if we need to investigate the possibility of an ectopic pregnancy. And if it's not, I'm not sure I'll ever know if/how/when the sac passed...but I'm okay with that. It's how things have happened this time and I must accept it.

For me, I think if I'd seen the sac pass, I would have felt relief more than any other emotion. Knowing that part was 'over' would have calmed me. I wouldn't have wanted to bury it or have a ceremony or anything like that. (If further along, perhaps but it's hard to say.) Like Finallytrying, I focus on the future and what I hope WILL be (rather than on what hasn't been).

Be gentle with yourself. Thinking of you.


----------



## kelly4

hi there, my missed miscarriage started as old blood, spotting really on and off for two weeks, I then started to spot red blood, I had no pain and my cervix was closed(after an internal), I was told nothing exciting was happening and sent home. I had a scan booked for the next day, so went along and over heard the nurses discussing my blood results and saying how they had dropped from a week ago, I went in for the scan not optimistic but still hoped , the baby hearts beat has stopped since my last scan and the sac etc was changing shape on screen. Given all the leaflets on how to miscarry and sent on my way. We choose erpc as did not want to put my children through any more heart ache. My bleeding stopped then right up to the erpc , still no pain. Everyones story will be different but any type of bleeding should be addressed, I was told it was nothing, but this has changed me forever.


----------



## sowanted

Hi kelly4. Please could you explain what you mean by a 'missed miscarriage'?

This is all so new to me...


----------



## madisonk

I'm so thankful for all the info... I think mine is a missed miscarriage. :( Sowanted I'm no doctor but I believe a missed m. Is when the baby passes but your body "doesn't know" and continues to act pregnant. All very confusing :(


----------



## Finallytrying

I was told yesterday that a missed misscarriage is where the baby stops developing but your body doesn't recognize it and you still have the symptoms or being pregnant. I just had a misscarriage because my body recognized that the baby had stopped developing and tried releasing the baby, most people who have missed miscarriages go though a d&c depending on how long they thought the baby had been gone for.


----------



## kelly4

I had a scan and baby was fine with a good strong heart beat, when I started to spot I had another scan and it showed the baby but heart had stopped. Missed miscarriage is when baby starts developing but something goes wrong and it just stops. I think my whole experience would have been easier if I had not had an earlier scan(i have polyonstistic ovaries), and not seen the bean with its heart beat, as I could not get my head around seeing a healthy bean one week and having this the next week.


----------



## Sprite2011

kelly4 said:


> I had a scan and baby was fine with a good strong heart beat, when I started to spot I had another scan and it showed the baby but heart had stopped. Missed miscarriage is when baby starts developing but something goes wrong and it just stops. I think my whole experience would have been easier if I had not had an earlier scan(i have polyonstistic ovaries), and not seen the bean with its heart beat, as I could not get my head around seeing a healthy bean one week and having this the next week.

I had an early scan at 6 weeks cos I had had tiny spots of brown bleeding (like brown cm) at 5 weeks and we saw the hb, was amazing so happy, they noticed a cyst and said nothing to worry about but will scan at 8 just to check so hubby and I went along talking about midwife appt, which was due later that week, maternity clothes, names, and when they did the scan was no hb and baby had stopped growing at 6,5 (about), has had no change in my symptoms and to say devastated is an understatement, I had an erpc the next day, it will be 8 weeks tomorrow and still have not ovulated!! (doing OPKs) have had some brown bleeding with a red spot once and gp said was af really ready to start again but terrified and still feel empty

Massive hugs to everyone on this thread :hugs:


----------



## ThinkPositiv

massive hugs to all of you. i just found out yesterday that my bean died at 6.5 weeks....i was suppose to be 9 tomorrow. i am devestated. trying to get in to see my doctor. not sure what i am suppose to do. no blood, no cramps.... We had a MC in december too...2 in a row. its just not fair


----------



## madisonk

Just wanted to give everyone an update I went I doc today and they confirmed I lost the baby :( stopped growing at 6 weeks and I'm supposed to be 10. They have me cytotek( spelling?) and im scared to take it but I'm ready to move on so I can try for another little angel. Thanks for all the support and my thought are with everyone who has lost one too :( I never knew I would be this hard


----------



## Finallytrying

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## ThinkPositiv

madisonk said:


> Just wanted to give everyone an update I went I doc today and they confirmed I lost the baby :( stopped growing at 6 weeks and I'm supposed to be 10. They have me cytotek( spelling?) and im scared to take it but I'm ready to move on so I can try for another little angel. Thanks for all the support and my thought are with everyone who has lost one too :( I never knew I would be this hard

so sorry for your loss. i agrre - no one told me i would be this hard. i pray for quick healing and i wish you the best. hugs


----------



## Sprite2011

I am so sorry for you both :hugs:


----------



## madisonk

Thanks for all the well wishes I truly appreciate the support :)


----------



## Erinsmummy

With my MC it started as brown blood, i wasnt worried as i had the same with my first pregnancy and that went well with a baby at the end of it! I went for a scan when i should have been 10 weeks, baby had died at 6 weeks. 2 days later i miscarried natrally. I had slight period cramps the day before the scan, which got worse untill id eventually passed the baby. I passed it in the toilet, it didnt look like a baby, i flushed it. I feel awful about it, feel guilty, sad.. But it just felt like the right thing at the time, i didnt want to burry it or anything. Its so hard to know what to do.


----------



## mischaa

so sorry hun


----------

